
The smug style in American liberalism - shawndumas
http://www.vox.com/2016/4/21/11451378/smug-american-liberalism
======
tmaly
the headline reminded me of a South Park episode where they all drove around
the prius.

The mention of Facebook news feeds and how one political group is not as
biased is just hogwash.

Every political group has a bias, and the newsfeed driven my machine learning,
will just amplify that bias. Liberals will see more news about Bernie,
conservatives will see more news about Cruz etc.

